# (Serious) Chadfish Brutal



## Final82 (Feb 8, 2019)

Brutal Blackpill
See how foids react to a chad fish . Panties and dtf . Blackpilled.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Feb 8, 2019)

I mog Julie six ways to Sunday,yet she would Jfl if I talked to her.


----------



## qwep (Feb 8, 2019)

"I normally dont do that"

I swear they say that in every chadfish ive seen


----------



## Final82 (Feb 8, 2019)

qwep said:


> "I normally dont do that"
> 
> I swear they say that in every chadfish ive seen



That’s for cucks and beta buxx . For chad ? Open Pussy and ass creampie


----------



## androidcel (Feb 8, 2019)

Post pics of foids.


----------



## Final82 (Feb 8, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> I mog Julie six ways to Sunday,yet she would Jfl if I talked to her.





androidcel said:


> Post pics of foids.


----------



## qwep (Feb 8, 2019)

androidcel said:


> Post pics of foids.


----------



## Final82 (Feb 8, 2019)

qwep said:


> View attachment 18784
> View attachment 18785
> View attachment 18786
> View attachment 18787




None of them even swipe right on me when I used my own subhuman photos


----------



## androidcel (Feb 8, 2019)

Are you chadfishing at UK?


----------



## VST (Feb 8, 2019)

qwep said:


> "I normally dont do that"
> 
> I swear they say that in every chadfish ive seen


Obviously they don't, because actual Chad's wouldn't waste their time messaging ugly bitches.


----------



## Final82 (Feb 8, 2019)

androidcel said:


> Are you chadfishing at UK?



No USA


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Feb 8, 2019)

Jeesssssusssss, those are some subhuman bitches, post the Chad.


----------



## Bluepill (Feb 8, 2019)

battlefieldincel said:


> post the Chad.


----------



## Final82 (Feb 8, 2019)

Here
Even yh


battlefieldincel said:


> Jeesssssusssss, those are some subhuman bitches, post the Chad.




Even the ugly bitches are so entitled


----------



## Bluepill (Feb 8, 2019)

Final82 said:


> Here


Jesus.


----------



## Final82 (Feb 8, 2019)

Bluepill said:


> Jesus.



He is a top model from Egypt .


Bluepill said:


> Jesus.



Plus I painted his profile as a corporate attorney- giving him decent money and status


----------



## Bluepill (Feb 8, 2019)

Bluepill said:


> These women are delusional


----------



## Final82 (Feb 8, 2019)

Bluepill said:


> Jesus.


Posted this profile on bumble . He is top 10 models in India . Painted him with business owner with 100 employees . So far 0 matches after swiping over 500 chicks . Curry is death .


----------



## Bluepill (Feb 8, 2019)

Final82 said:


> Curry is death


That's definitely not a Curry Scandinavia. Keep quiet about being a Curry and girls won't mind. GTFO are seriously saying the man posing with the bike gets zero matches. Impossible!


----------



## SHARK (Feb 8, 2019)

*This is what my beautiful, cute, sweet crush from elementary school has become. Just 10 years ago she was drawing flowers, singing songs, smiling and **laughing, jump roping at recess. Now, she is a whore, all innocence dissipated to dust...*



Final82 said:


> Posted this profile on bumble . He is top 10 models in India . Painted him with business owner with 100 employees . So far 0 matches after swiping over 500 chicks . Curry is death .


I think that picture is too professional to seem real. Best way to chadfish is to get casual pics taken by like an iphone.


----------



## Nibba (Feb 8, 2019)

Final82 said:


> Posted this profile on bumble . He is top 10 models in India . Painted him with business owner with 100 employees . So far 0 matches after swiping over 500 chicks . Curry is death .


He looks like shit


----------



## Bluepill (Feb 8, 2019)

SHARK said:


> I think that picture is too professional to seem real. Best way to chadfish is to get casual pics taken by like an iphone.


Yeah. Women think they are good at spotting fakes lmao.


----------



## FatmanO (Feb 8, 2019)

Damn they arent attractive to me


----------



## Bluepill (Feb 8, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Damn they arent attractive to me


You mean the guys, right? 
Every woman is beautiful <3


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Feb 9, 2019)

Not very attractive foids though. I also got such messages from foids, just not as regularly as chads. 

I bet Instagram Stacys wouldn't be so easy to anyone.


----------



## Final82 (Feb 9, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> Not very attractive foids though. I also got such messages from foids, just not as regularly as chads.
> 
> I bet Instagram Stacys wouldn't be so easy to anyone.



The entitlement of even ugly foids is huge - thanks go online dating


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Nov 2, 2019)

Final82 said:


> Posted this profile on bumble . He is top 10 models in India . Painted him with business owner with 100 employees . So far 0 matches after swiping over 500 chicks . Curry is death .


Brutal


----------

